# Communities > Scottish Fighting Traditions > Modern Scottish Martial Art Practice >  Cateran Society Website

## Chris Thompson

The Cateran Society website has been updated. Almost all of our Youtube videos are now embedded, so you can see where they fit in the curriculum and then watch them without leaving the site:

http://www.cateransociety.com/

I've also put up the full text of all our bouting tutorials, with their associated videos:

https://sites.google.com/site/catera...y/home/bouting

-Chris Thompson

----------


## Mark McMorrow

Thanks for the heads-up, Chris.   :Smilie:

----------


## David Edelen

I wonder if they have any classes in Alabama? LOL! Probably not! I looked for a contact link so I could ask them but found none. 
DE

----------


## Chris Thompson

You can always join our online program- just email me at gilbride100@hotmail.com.

----------


## James Mungall

> I wonder if they have any classes in Alabama? LOL! Probably not! I looked for a contact link so I could ask them but found none. 
> DE


If you start the online program, you have our branch in Louisiana that you could meet with on occasion to get in some practice.   :Smilie:

----------

